# (7) Bugatti Veyrons cruising California's Pacific Coast Highway



## BugattisOnPCH (Aug 24, 2011)

I was driving down the coast of California on the Pacific Coast Highway (State Route 1), checking out the great vistas............

Guess what turns directly in front of me ?

8.4 Million dollars worth of Bugatti Veyrons (7 at 1.2 million a piece)..........probably more.

Mine eyes have never seen such a beautiful sight........it was awesome and when two passed other cars to catch up, the acceleration was mindblowing...........what great luck.






























Here is a video of 4 of the 7 stopping at a overlook.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCNWule5aRc

Here is the article on the gathering,.....


Bugatti Veyrons gather at the Quail

Nine Bugatti Veyrons rally -- and not one speeding ticket


----------



## Jetta30 (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess that would be one occasion where I wouldnt mind being stuck in traffic!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful. Still haven't seen any on the road out in Chicago. But they're around. So sexy.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

only in america ......


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone took photos of the group, this was during Italian Stampede, it was another great event/drive this year. Nice captures :thumbup:


----------



## BugattisOnPCH (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is a short video of the cars. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/AutoBahnForever?feature=mhee


----------



## mjt1265 (Oct 5, 2011)

such a beautiful sight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EuroJerz (May 27, 2010)

OMG!!!!


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful machines, though I wish there were a red one in the mix


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## Doug18 (Sep 16, 2008)

so they have tons of money and free time? i want their jobs


----------



## rhcp4life (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Flyingseed (Feb 13, 2012)

Terrific!!


----------



## BugattisOnPCH (Aug 24, 2011)

I had a guy tell me that my pics of the Bugattis were Photoshopped......stated he worked with the software all the time and he could see the edits. 

Really ? I asked him if he had viewed the VIDEOS and how he thought my hoaxing work on those were.............no reply yet.


----------

